
Looking at the Bob Lazar story from the perspective of 2018 - swatkat
https://www.otherhand.org/home-page/area-51-and-other-strange-places/looking-at-the-bob-lazar-story-from-the-perspective-of-2018/
======
pcdoodle
This guy is so full of it (Lazar). If he didn't set off your BS meter, it's
time to send it back in for a recalibration.

